# Push carts?



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

OK, my age is starting to catch up with me. It’s getting more difficult to drag the old pull cart behind me anymore. By the seventh or eighth hole my neck and shoulders are stiff and aching. 

I’ve never seen a push cart where I play, but I’ve seen a lot of chatter and “reviews” online extolling the virtues of the new pushers. They claim they are less fatiguing and reduce the strain on the neck and shoulders. Sort of makes sense… I guess.

They are pricey little buggers. For the cost, I could ride 20 – 30 (9-hole) rounds here. But, it’s less than 2 miles, I really enjoy the walk, and riding seems like such a (I dunno) waste.

After that debate, there’s the worry that *pushing* the little contraption would seem kind of awkward at best. Doesn’t seem natural to me.

Would like to hear some real-life experiences from you guys. Pro or con, even second-hand from your buddies or family. Do they really make a difference? Easy/hard to get used to? Anyone have experience with more than one make or model? 

Opine away! You can even say "that’s an old man’s toy", ‘cause I are one.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Powerfade said:


> OK, my age is starting to catch up with me. It’s getting more difficult to drag the old pull cart behind me anymore. By the seventh or eighth hole my neck and shoulders are stiff and aching.
> 
> I’ve never seen a push cart where I play, but I’ve seen a lot of chatter and “reviews” online extolling the virtues of the new pushers. They claim they are less fatiguing and reduce the strain on the neck and shoulders. Sort of makes sense… I guess.
> 
> ...


No comparison between pushing and pulling. Pushing is far more ergonomic. Takes all the strain off your back and shoulders and puts in on your legs and hips where the big muscles are. I would never use a pull type cart again... even if I had to I'd still push it in front of me rather than pull it. My home course uses the push carts for rentals now exclusively. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Have seen them in use all summer at our course, liked what I saw, but just couldn't justify putting out more cash when the old pull cart I had was working fine. Well the gods must of heard my plea, the pull cart finally blew a bunch of rivets and it gave me the excuse I was looking for. Have to say theres just no comparison between the old pull and the new three wheel push. It definitely is less fatiguing, in fact you have to hang on to the darn thing or it will wander away by itself. Real handy when your going down hill, just let it go and pick it up at the bottom, though some of the pricier models have a brake built in. The only draw back and thats slight, is the amount of fold up room it takes in the trunk of the car, used to be able to put two pull carts in there but not any more, get one pull and one push max..

Del


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! It's time to go shopping...

Just had to replace the tie-wrap that holds the folding mechanism together so the left leg won't collapse, and asked myself "WHY?".

Was hoping it would hold together until I could find an end-of-season sale. Ah well, got to think of the money I'll save on Tylenol...

-Bob


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If it makes playin golf more fun for ya, great. You made a good buy.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Buy the powered cart... you put a receiver on your belt. The cart follows you and stats within 4-6 feet, unless you flip the switch. I've seen many people use it.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> Buy the powered cart... you put a receiver on your belt. The cart follows you and stats within 4-6 feet, unless you flip the switch. I've seen many people use it.


And pay 5 times as much???? Went that route and it was a mistake. More hassle than it was worth assembling and disassembling and charging and.... :dunno: Now I have a white elephant in the garage that I can't seem to sell and can't justify just tossing it out either. It's no more work to push my Speed Cart than it was to follow my Kangaroo cart around... but it's easier to maintain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a Bag Boy 3 wheel cart that is a very good cart. Easy to push, and tracks straight. Picked it up used for $75 Canadian, used only a few times. Although I usually carry my clubs I do use this cart when it gets cold so I can stuff some extra clothing in my bag. 
If you want a 3 wheel cart that folds down to a small size check out this Bag BoyThis is a slick cart and so easy to push. We have a demo at the course I work at.
Power carts are ok if working well. But they are heavy to lift in and out of a car trunk. They are fine if you can store them at your home course and charge the battery there. Otherwise by a 3 wheel Bag Boy or Sun Mountain.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Where I play, you have to take a riding cart. You can't walk until very late in the afternoon in the summer. A few weeks ago, a threesome in front of us had a guy who walked most of the course. A ranger drive over and told him he had to ride.

Personally, I'm still convinced a walking foursome can play as fast as a riding foursome. My cart bag is wearing out and my stand bag is on ebay.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

OK, I tried pushing my old pull cart yesterday. Because of it’s age, wear, design and wheel geometry, it really doesn’t push all that well. Still, my neck and shoulders were less fatigued at the end of the round. Surprising, I’ve never tried that before… Yep! A push cart is in order. I’m sold on the idea.

Those electronic caddy – remote automatic electric thingies are very interesting, but at $1500, nowhere near justifiable for the amount of golf I play. However I did find a electric cart on Golf Galaxy’s web site that might have some promise. No remote, just a control on the handle to drive it around. A little assist, especially on hills, seems nice. Looks light enough, and at $300, worth a looksee. Going to see if the local GG store has one to take a close look at, considering Fourputt’s comments about the hassle-factor. Otherwise, the Bag Boy C-550 or Express 180 look to be the front-runners.

Since I came back to the game, I’ve been playing with an old friend that I partnered with for several years in league play. For as long as we’ve played together, we’re terrible “cart-buddies”, never taking the same route from tee to green. In our case at least, we definitely play faster on foot! And, can’t tell ya how may times as a walking threesome, we’ve spent an afternoon pushing a pair in a cart. May be different on the private courses, but at the public and muni courses I play, riding does not mean faster.


----------



## Xrazor77 (3 mo ago)




----------

